# Anyone could do it!! The Most Convienient Logo-printing Method



## daniel0731ex (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?28486



Alright!! I'll start straight into the instruction:

*Material:*

。Paper (it’s OK if the other side is already used, we only need one side)
。A Laser printer (inkjet won't work)
。Some clear tape (Clear tape is preferred, though I used Scotch tape in the demonstraion because I couldn't find clear tape.)




*Step 1:resize your image in word so it fits your designated stickers* 












*Step 2: print out the logo*







*Step 3: cut out the logo*







*Step 4: put a layer of clear tape over the logo*
IMPORTANT – make sure it covers sufficient area so you could cover the whole (designated) sticker.







*Step 5: rinse the tape with water and gently rub the paper off.*
The paper should come right off and leave the toner behind. There is no meed to worry about the toner being rubbed off -- the bond is strong enogh, so go ahead and make sure there are no remaining fiber of the paper. Don't scoop it out though, the paper should come off easily with rubbing.












*Step 6: leave the tape aside to dry completely*
IMPORTANT – let it dry naturally, NO DOT try to wipe the water off, as it'll gather debris if you do, which greatly reduces the durability of the adhesive.









*Step 7: position the logo onto the designated sticker* 
Just make sure the image is exactly where you want it to be.









*Step 8: CAREFULLY press the logo onto the sticker to rid the layers of air bubbles.*
This should be pretty easy if you have re-stickered a cube before. 
But for those of you who have no experiance with such thing, simply lay the tape down and SLOWLY push the air out, starting from the center, and proceed outward, make sure no air bubbles are created on the way. Don't worry if you still got some air bubbles trapped inside, they’ll go away eventually with time, so it's not the end of the world.



*Step 9: crop the excess tape outside the sticker*
Just slowly cut away with the outline of the sticker.










And you’re done!

Enjoy your brand-new Cubeseat stickers!







err, maybe not entirely new, but it works xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 6, 2011)

Question: Are logos like these legal for BLD? (Logos on transparent sheets sticked to the centre stickers, eg Dayan logos and this)

It's pretty easy to differentiate that particular centre piece from the rest through feel, and would give a slight advantage for BLD (especially in M2 to check if your centres are off)


----------



## Meep (Apr 6, 2011)

I did this before and it began peeling like the plastic stuff covering Rubik's brand stickers pretty fast.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 6, 2011)

Very efficient!!


----------



## splinteh (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool! I'll try this


----------



## swanny (Apr 6, 2011)

how do you cut off the excess tape??


----------



## wontolla (Apr 6, 2011)

swanny said:


> how do you cut off the excess tape??


 
Apparently you remove the whole tape, only the ink remains.

Edit:
I am wrong, ignore me. I thought it was like those fake tattoos where you apply some water and remove the tape leaving just the ink. But even if it works, the ink would fade away in 12 solves.


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 6, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> It's pretty easy to differentiate that particular centre piece from the rest through feel, and would give a slight advantage for BLD (especially in M2 to check if your centres are off)


 
If you in fact can feel the logo then you are right, then it would not be permitted for BLD use.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

Well actually, if you use clear tape instead of matte tape it'll feel just like the rest of the stickers. Plus, I don't even think the volunteers would ever pay attention such details


----------



## Vinny (Apr 7, 2011)

So basically the ink stays on the tape, but the paper doesn't. But why doesn't the water ruin the tape?

hm... I guess I could give this a go.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2011)

What's the difference between a printer that uses toner and a regular printer?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

Toner is simply smeared onto the paper while ink from an inkjet printer is absorbed into the fibre.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 8, 2011)

Does it rub off easily? Seems like it would, but I'm not sure haha


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

Now I' upset haha. I have an inkjet.



sofeeuhh said:


> Does it rub off easily? Seems like it would, but I'm not sure haha


 
The logo is on the other side of the tape so sweating on the cube won't wipe the logo.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't know if I got step 5 ok; Do I have to rub over the sticking side of the tape (including the paper) with water, so that the paper comes of?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG! This works actually really well; it just depends on what tape you used. I used some dollar store tape and then I used some of that expensive tape you get at hardware stores and the hardware store tape lasted much longer, also, I found out a way to make it stay on longer with the cheap tape, just put a tab of glue/epoxy/super glue/adhesive and it will stay, but make sure to put it on the sticker BEFORE you put it on your Precious DIY! BTW, I made a hammer sickle sticker!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> I don't know if I got step 5 ok; Do I have to rub over the sticking side of the tape (including the paper) with water, so that the paper comes of?


 
That's right. 
Here's a video I made just now, it should be easier to understand:








satellitedanny said:


> OMG! This works actually really well; it just depends on what tape you used. I used some dollar store tape and then I used some of that expensive tape you get at hardware stores and the hardware store tape lasted much longer, also, I found out a way to make it stay on longer with the cheap tape, just put a tab of glue/epoxy/super glue/adhesive and it will stay, but make sure to put it on the sticker BEFORE you put it on your Precious DIY! BTW, I made a hammer sickle sticker!


 
I'm glad it worked for you  Do you have pictures of your finished product?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 10, 2011)

I did it!
Results:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 10, 2011)

Systemdertoten said:


> I did it!
> Results:
> View attachment 1541
> 
> ...


 
AWESOME!! Except...how come you didn't crop off the excess tape? Also I recommend Scotch tape for smooth cubesmith tiles, the texture is much similar.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for your video, now I only need to look if we have a toner or not


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 10, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> AWESOME!! Except...how come you didn't crop off the excess tape? Also I recommend Scotch tape for smooth cubesmith tiles, the texture is much similar.


I couldn't remove the tape with the tools I had at that moment; I'll try to remove it later.


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 10, 2011)

that sucks, I have inkjet


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 10, 2011)

I just did it with an inkjet. Works really well actually. I found that I had to rub the tape before running it through water. I used normal, scotch tape. I'm going to try this with packing tape next.


----------



## timeless (Apr 10, 2011)

u can use clear printing labels too


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 10, 2011)

Found a better way for *inkjet* printers.

After messing around with this, I've found that scotch tape works quite well with ink. Instead of using water, lightly set the tape onto the logo. Press gingerly, then remove the tape from the paper. It doesn't matter if the ink is drying or not, both states will work.

Below is the end result.

EDIT: It turns out the video above demonstrates what I did. The packing tape in the video obviously works better, but I don't currently have that


----------



## Vinny (Apr 11, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Found a better way for *inkjet* printers.
> 
> After messing around with this, I've found that scotch tape works quite well with ink. Instead of using water, lightly set the tape onto the logo. Press gingerly, then remove the tape from the paper. It doesn't matter if the ink is drying or not, both states will work.
> 
> ...


 
I love you.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 11, 2011)

Using the laser printer method, I now have a chinese character logo for my mf8 legend.

Thanks!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2011)

Just for those of you who don't know, laser printer = toner.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 11, 2011)

I did it using Cyoubx's idea. It worked pretty good!


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

Random bump because I'm bored. I made a tutorial for YouTube:


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (May 20, 2011)

Nice tutorial, it works with my inkjet !


----------



## Linalai66 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks This is awsome!


----------



## fiftyniner (May 21, 2011)

My lunhui now has a colored logo printed with laser printer. Awesome tutorial!


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 21, 2011)

I keep rubbing off the ink along with the tape.


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2011)

Doesn't the water ruin the tape's stickiness?


----------



## Vinny (May 21, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> I keep rubbing off the ink along with the tape.


 
Just press the tape on the paper and carefully peel it off without ripping the paper off with it, it's another way to keep the ink on.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 22, 2011)

Riley said:


> Doesn't the water ruin the tape's stickiness?


 
Not if you leave it to dry


----------



## fiftyniner (May 22, 2011)

it leaves a remnant of stickness behind. Sufficient to stick it on to the cube. Its 2 days since I stuck mine on. Its still intact.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 22, 2011)

Riley said:


> Doesn't the water ruin the tape's stickiness?


 
it leaves a remnant of stickness behind. Sufficient to stick it on to the cube. Its 2 days since I stuck mine on. Its still intact.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 24, 2011)

i dont even know which kind of printer i have
lol


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 24, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> it leaves a remnant of stickness behind. Sufficient to stick it on to the cube. Its 2 days since I stuck mine on. Its still intact.


 
It's not just a remnant, the stickiness is perfectly intact; the loss of stickiness was only temporary because the water molecules were bonded to the adhesive material, like what would happen if the tape were to come in contact with any other substances. But as the water drys, it evaporates and leaves the glue formation intact, making the adhesiveness now available for your vinyl stickers.


----------



## CubeCraze (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried the inkjet method with scotch packing tape but it didn't work. It came out faded on the tape. Is it the amount of ink being put on the paper, or is it that i'm not pressing on the image enough with the tape?


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

I might have to try this sometime. I have an inkjet printer, so I'll see how it turns out. Trying to decide what my logo should be...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 1, 2011)

LubixJawdrop logo


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> LubixJawdrop logo


 
lol i just did that!


----------



## JackJ (Aug 1, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> LubixJawdrop logo



I have a jawdrop logo.  It's in black and white though.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 2, 2011)

Cube seat logo is awesome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 23, 2011)

professoralpha7 said:


> I keep rubbing off the ink along with the tape.


 
Just so that you know, this only works with laser printers. Inkjet doesn't work because it uses ink rather than toner.


----------



## nupityS (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried to do like yours


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

nupityS said:


> I tried to do like yours


 
Did you use an inkjet printer for that?


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 25, 2011)

when i wash it of and rub gently with my finger the ink comes off, do i not leave the paper on the tape long enough?

Edit: just read the rest of the thread, my bad


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 8, 2012)

1) Cubeseat, cool idea ! :-D 
2) This is cool, I just tried and it's nice... I didn't believe it will be that nice  You are *cool* :-D


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 9, 2012)

Doing it right now!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 9, 2012)

I just used a cubesmith clear laminate sticker and an inkjet printer. Worked perfectly.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 10, 2012)

I did it with the cubesmith logo. Looks sweet!


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 10, 2012)

Vinny said:


> So basically the ink stays on the tape, but the paper doesn't. But why doesn't the water ruin the tape?
> 
> hm... I guess I could give this a go.


It's a laser jet, not ink.


----------



## Xenon (Dec 11, 2012)

I can't do this because I still have the ' Rubik's Cube ' logo on the center white piece and I don't have a printer.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Xenon said:


> I can't do this because I still have the ' Rubik's Cube ' logo on the center white piece and I don't have a printer.



Lolol, FYL man. That sucks :/


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 12, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I just used a cubesmith clear laminate sticker and an inkjet printer. Worked perfectly.



Did you let the ink dry beforehand? I know that even without water the ink on my printer sometimes smudges when it is still fresh.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Did you let the ink dry beforehand? I know that even without water the ink on my printer sometimes smudges when it is still fresh.



Wait, with inkjet or toner printer? Which one is better?


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 12, 2012)

So I asked Noah, and for the inkjet, you just apply the tape, rub the image on, then remove the tape (no water!). However, I found that color images did not work very well with inkjet, and the images are also not perfectly clear (as you may sort of be able to see on Noah's picture). 

I would try the toner if you have one, because it seems like it would work better based on the images in the original post.

Edit: images. Quality of image on the tape is not fantastic, but I like it.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 12, 2012)

I did it, and it looks pretty sweet. I'll try to upload pics, but I'm not sure I know how to.

edit: i'm getting some red dot thing, and a "bubble" error or something. i'll figure this out later, haha


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wait wait... so use the tape and water method to transfer the image on the tape, then rub the image onto the cube?

And i only have black-and-white toner


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Wait, with inkjet or toner printer? Which one is better?



It only works with laser

Sent from Ice Cream Sandwich Eatin' Optimus V


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd like to try this but without the tape.

The tape is just there to hold the ink while the paper is removed. So if I can put a layer of adhesive on my cubie I should be able to get a reverse image by putting the tape up against the cube and then washing the paper off. There's various spray adhesives, most craft stores will sell something, I think.

And after the image is thoroughly dry, I can give it a top coat of clear enamel. That will make the logo permanent. (Uh, this might work better with a painted cube rather than the stickered cube most of y'all use.)


----------



## uniacto (Feb 16, 2013)

So I was bored so I made a couple new logos for my cubes. They're all kpop group logos, don't judge.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 16, 2013)

uniacto said:


> So I was bored so I made a couple new logos for my cubes. They're all kpop group logos, don't judge. View attachment 2657




Very nice and neat!


----------

